# I know that I am stretching out here and putting a bull eyes



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

On myself, but has anyone thought about growing your own pain reliever's?
I know with the increases of the cost of medication across the board, and even doctors that tell you that, "Hey, you don't hurt enough to take a narcotic drug,"

I have tried to make tea from a willow tree, and it worked for some pain, because my stomach burned so bad I forgot the back pain & neck, and all the other pains that I suffer with. 
And I tried a couple other tea's but I don't want to sleep to get out of the pain. I want to be clear minded so that I can work. 
There are a couple of simple one a day, or three a day pills that I can take and work all day, but no sir, you can't have them because you don't hurt bad enough! 
How in the dickens can a doctor tell a person they don't suffer enough pain to have a certain medicine?
More than likely, this Son of a Person hasn't ever even sprained a dang ankle, and he is going to tell me what pain is? 
Oxytocin and Methadone are two drugs that the doctors have given me a few times, and with either of them I was in heaven! 
I never got high in the least bit from them. The only thing that ever happened to me when I crossed the line from it relieving enough pain that I could hurt, into the world of no pain at all, was the dang stuff would make my nose itch like crazy! 
And I could go to work, and short of the nose itch, there wasn't a problem whatsoever! 
But hey, "you are getting addicted so I am taking you off the prescription. I'll give you this and that should be good enough for you."
Starting at my feet and working up, and I won't get into how it happened, but mostly from work related or coming home from work, I have fractured bones in both feet, I had crushed bones in my left ankle and foot, shot in my left knee with a .38 caliber pistol, broke four ribs, crushed three vertebra's in my back, fractured my bones in my right elbow, compound breaks in my right wrist, (both bones) crushed bones in my left wrist & hand, and I have been rear ended by a 3,500 Chevy truck when setting at a dead stop in traffic which drove my little Ford Ranger into the car in front of me so hard that it totaled that car, which was a large Buick, and then I was rear ended by a tandem axle dump truck, fully loaded with fill dirt which drove, I am thinking it was 7 vehicles from one street light to the next one! 
Only one doctor in 12 years has ever felt the ruptured disc I have in my neck and that got me nowhere! 

Is that a long enough list for the doctors to prescribe me a pain killer that will allow me to work, when my whole life has been about work? 

I am sure I missed something or another in that list, but I ask you all here, how can the bureaucrats make laws, and the doctors be made to believe the BS put out, and allow someone to hurt as much as I do at times? 
If dog hurt as bad as I do sometimes, and its owner knew how bad it hurt, they would put him down.
And I came close to doing that to myself for a good period of time because of the pain. But I'll never think about it again. I still have too many dreams to make work.
So who made the Government God, to say when and how much pain we have to suffer? 

I am on a search for what I can grow legally if it is out there, or illegally if there isn't anything legal to relieve the pain I suffer with out paying the pharmaceutical thieves a dime! 

Does anyone have any ideas? 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

go to a pain clinic. Get with a good doc and they will keep you on the right meds and keep you from getting addicted. I have to change meds off and on because they stop working. You can get shots for your neck they last about 6 weeks and its a set of three. most family docs dont like to hand out drugs. But a pain clinic will.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

There are instructions on how to make laudanum from poppies on the S & EP board. Some people also get relief from California poppy seed which is taken as an extract, and is advertised to be non-addictive.


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Belfrybat said:


> There are instructions on how to make laudanum from poppies on the S & EP board. Some people also get relief from California poppy seed which is taken as an extract, and is advertised to be non-addictive.


Better hope you don't have random or mandatory drug tests at work if you are trying this!! Laudanum is extremely addictive.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

There are actually quite a few medicinal plants that can provide pain relief. I'll just name a few that I have grown.

Sage, oregano, rosemary, and thyme are great and are useful for more than just pain relief. Probably the most useful so they take up most of my herb garden (and you can eat them with pretty much everything that tastes good with salt and pepper) they also make my entire front yard smell amazing.

Blackberries. The fruit is good for you but the leaves and roots are anti inflammatory.

Mint of any variety. I grow catnip because it does so well here I don't really have to do anything to encourage it.

Sweet violet is good for pain and it helps with colds too.

Alfalfa, red clover, and dandelions. Probably stuff you already have growing on your homestead.

Valerian. I don't have any in my garden, but it is one of the ingredients in my Formula 303 muscle relaxant that I use all the time when I can't see a chiropractor and I'm miserable (4-wheeler wreck 9 years ago so my back and hips get misaligned) It's mostly recognized as an aid for insomnia apparently. As long as I'm doing something it doesn't make me tired.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Squeeky McMurdo Was their one site you went to learn about those herbs? How to prepare them?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Comfrey is also a pain reliever. Mash the leaves very very well and use gauze between the leaves and your skin (or you'll be itching so bad you'll forget you had other pains). I used it when I broke my foot and never needed any pain meds. The leaves can be used to make tea but don't drink it on a long term basis. 

I take chondroitin/glucosamine/msm pills daily, twice the recommended dose, which really seems to help. 

I feel for you. I hope you find something that helps take the edge off.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry Sandra, most of my knowledge was acquired through books, classes, experience, and different websites. Mother Earth News and Urban Homestead were both good web resources for my edible landscaping endeavors if my memory serves. I also have a guidebook called Bach's Flower Remedies.

But in regards to the plants I mentioned, the spices can be torn up and sprinkled fresh or dried liberally on whatever food you see fit. And the rest work as a tea or reduction (think super concentrated tea) or in salads and such in the case of alfalfa and dandelions.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Brighton said:


> Better hope you don't have random or mandatory drug tests at work if you are trying this!! Laudanum is extremely addictive.


Brighton, I can't get a job because the doctors have completely failed at even attempting to find a medication that they will allow me to stay on long enough to get a job.
Without the meds, all I do is hole my recliner down, but with them, I can work 8-10- and 12 hours a day around here, or on side jobs. 
I am almost 60 now, I have been broken up, but I haven't give up yet! All I need is a steady relief from the pain. 
With that, I'll never need to work for another man for the rest of my life therefore I'll not need worry about a danged drug test.

Squeaky, does these plants give relief from severe back and neck pain or can you even tell that you have taken it? 
I tries weeping willow and all it did was set my stomach of fire. Then I had double pain. 

""Valerian. I don't have any in my garden, but it is one of the ingredients in my Formula 303 muscle relaxant that I use all the time when I can't see a chiropractor and I'm miserable (4-wheeler wreck 9 years ago so my back and hips get misaligned) It's mostly recognized as an aid for insomnia apparently. As long as I'm doing something it doesn't make me tired.""

This sounds lie something that might help because it sounds as if you have some of the same pains as I do and the Good Lord Knows, that "most of the time, even if it is a drug that makes me drowsy, if I get up and at it, or as I say, "Off your A double S and on your feet, soldier", I am busy! 
If you don't care to post it, would you PM me with the directions for your "formula 303"?? 
This sounds very interesting, and if it is as good as you make it sound, I have go to try it. One thing I can do is grow herbs, but I never seen it worth the time nor garden space. But I did grow some dill that made some of the best pickle I ever canned. 

Danaus, I grew some comfrey one year but the chickens got out one night before it took a good hold and destroyed it.
Is there any chance you might have some roots you would sell? I think that was the way I started min. 

Belfrybat, I am going to exhaust all other avenues before I turn to that, but I'll not allow myself get put in the situation that I won't to blow my brains out again, nor set here hurting bad enough that I can't work. 
Something has got to give here and it is going to give pretty soon! 

Thanks all for the replies and the info you have given me. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

I am in no way associated with this company. And I wouldn't mention it if I didn't feel like it works because it is spendy. My chiropractor gave me a bottle of Formula 303 following my accident because my muscles cramp up so tight even he can't get the bones in my little 5 foot nothing self to budge back into place. I get to the point where I can't walk or if I do it is very slow and painful.

http://www.formula303.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Right now the comfrey is either 5 feet across or little tiny plants. I do have some potted that if they live I could send out but their roots now are so tiny I doubt they would live long bare root. The best time to get a start would be fall or early spring. You might be able to get some from someone close by if you post in the barter board or on craigslist.com. If you can get the sterile Bocking 14 comfrey (which I don't have because mine produces seedlings) you can make tea from the leaves. The other comfreys supposedly can cause other serious health issues. If you can't get any locally I'll dig you a root this fall.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

That's nice od you Danaus but I think I might have just remembered where I can get some! I don't know if they are Bocking 14 or not but I got them from a lady to feed the rabbits a few years ago but they were just taking hold when we moved. 
I don't know if they would harm a person and not rabbits or not but he was feeding it to hers! 
I don't know much about comfrey except what she told me, but according to what she said they would spread like wildfire, and as well as they had taken root, good then and if they she way she said, it should be a half a field of it down there now. 
I'll get over and look, but I'll take your advice and wait until fall and leard about it some before I dig and up. 
Thanks again for the tip and Godspeed

Ranger.


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Ranger, good for you for looking for alternatives to the prescription meds. A patient of mine overdosed on a number of drugs, only two of which I had prescribed, and it was her third suicide attempt (chronic pain and no job, no income as I did not hear from her disability lawyer until she died). The state medical board came down hard on me. Other docs I know are terrified of this. For a while, we were not treating pain aggressively enough, but due to massive abuse issues it has swung the other way, and one has to be a Pain Management Clinic to do this routinely. You can buy the drugs from your dealer down the lane, but very difficult to get legally. Good luck to you, and I hope you find what you need.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You can dig and transplant it now. It's just the time and heat it would have to endure for shipping that would kill little plants. Take a bucket to put it in and be sure to water it well once you get it replanted. Give it a little shade the first couple days until it gets over the transplant shock. Dig deep and try to keep a lot of the original soil around the roots.

I really question if the roots and leaves are all that bad for human consumption. After all, this is the same branch of the govt that allows dangerous drugs to be given to an ignorant public. They also say sassafras can cause cancer.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Westexas, I know all about the dealers down the street. I had no choice but to use them for a pretty good while myself. 
I feel for the woman that died and you to for what they did to you. 
Several years ago I too came within an inch taking that way out myself, but my wife walked in on me! She made me realize how much she and my DD needed me and some way I made it through that period but it still hasn't been easy one bit! 
It is just some more of the government crap all over again.
That's what I thought when most of the doctors got thrown to the wolf's within 30 miles of here. 
That was when I started wondering why I was going from one doctor to another and they all said I was fine and didn't need any pain meds. 
And then I wondered, well now why in the world would doctors turn a patient down when he for sure he'll be in here every month and he could make so much from his insurance and not spend but 5 to 10 minutes a month for the single visit each month? 
Thank you verifying what I had come to believe. 

Danaus, I think I need to wait until the fall anyway, because I just have too much to get done between now and then, and that includes cutting close to a dozen trees down the front of the property here to build up our beds for our herbs and flower bed! 
I am hoping that I can just learn to plant them all and care from them by spring time, and learning new things are a lot harder than they used to be for me the last few years.

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## FarmFamily (Feb 12, 2014)

I didn't read all of the posts so I'm not sure what else has been posted but....
I'm not sure what kind of pain you are dealing with but we use essential oils for pain management. I used peppermint EO after surgery and it helped very much. My husband has had some injuries and uses different EOs for pain. We have not used meds for a few yrs now. Look up Heritage Essential Oils and search "Pain" on their website. And remember that with EOs a little drop will do ya so a bottle will go a long way.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> There are instructions on how to make laudanum from poppies on the S & EP board. Some people also get relief from California poppy seed which is taken as an extract, and is advertised to be non-addictive.


Belfrybat, I am good at working with my hands and good at most things, but I am next door to computer illiterate, and it gets even worse when I am hurting and I am pushing myself too hard right now, but I can't find that post with the instructions to make Laudanum anywhere. 
Would you stick my nose on it so I can't miss it? LOL. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

BFR, I found a site that said if your stomach burns from willow bark tea, it's too strong. 

A concoction similar to laudanum:
http://adh.fr.yuku.com/topic/305/Fogles-guide-to-making-a-sort-of-Laudanum
I have not tried it and have no connection to the author of the site. It popped up in a search. Use at your own risk. Making laudanum may be illegal in some areas, I didn't check laws regarding it.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you all for the input. It looks like things will get better for me. 
Back when I was searching for pain relief where ever I could find it, a friend I knew kept telling me he had some methadone's but at the time I had never heard them and wouldn't buy any. I wanted Lortab's and one day when I was hurting pretty bad, Carroll, or Tig as he was called, went ahead and handed me five of them and told me to take one every 12 hours and they worked great. 
That was way back and I started buying them from him for 4 bucks each and it wasn't but a few days and hey, I could make it on a half a day if I wasn't working, and at the most two 10 mg pills a day if I was wide open, and I mean there were many a night that I was still in my shop when the sun came up. 
That went on for about 5 years and Tig had gotten sick and having to go to kidney dialysis and the last day that he went to the hospital, they told him that he'd have to do it for another six months, and he stopped by my house and I got the last 45 "Dones" as they are called I'd ever get from him. 
He went home and shot himself in the heart. 
Well, not only did I loose the best friend that I had ever had in my life, I also lost the only place I knew to get the Dones too.
After that the only thing I could find was Oxycotin and that is what I got hooked on but they are simply way too costly for me. 
I have been to doctors on top of doctors, and at the most the son of a persons ever did was maybe a few weeks of meds. 
But that was enough. 
I went to a methadone clinic yesterday and filled out all the paper work and go back Monday to see the doctor and they will give me a 30 mg dose of liquid methadone to help me get off the other drugs that I have been taking. I'll have to drive out there every morning for the first six months, but the dose cost me a whole buck a day.
A friend I have now had already started it and the only thing that worries me is they raise the amount they give you after a month and Tracy is already up to 45 MG doses every day and some of them there are taking 80 MG a day, and I don't want that much, period. 
As I said, 20 MG and I am not hurting and wide open for hours on end. 
What I need to do is to stay on it at 20 MG a day until the six months is up and I get the pills and take them home for a month and then get it bumped up so I can stock pile more than what I have so far, for any WTSHTF scenario or when the gubbernuts change their minds and shut that clinic down too. 
I'd give anything to have a couple years of meds stashed away for the hard times I smell coming! 
Or at least learn how to make my own pain killers that actually work. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

BFR - please keep in mind that you could fool around and kill yourself accidentally. If you drive you could kill yourself and/or some innocent person in another vehicle.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

1948CaseVAI said:


> BFR - please keep in mind that you could fool around and kill yourself accidentally. If you drive you could kill yourself and/or some innocent person in another vehicle.


I think that if you'll read my last post again, you might see that I do have that in mind Case. 
I won't say that I have never taken enough drugs to get high on, because I have, not meaning to when I went from one to another type and I put my little buns in the bed until it wore off. 
If my nose starts itching, I know I have taken my limit, and that was one thing that I was worried about, when I said that I needed to stay at 20 MG a day. 
That has worked for years and I sure as the dickens don't want to end up taking 50 or 80 mgs and out of no where they drop it. 
it's bad enough to go through a few days when I knew I was a bout to run out and get them stretched out to a half pill a day. 
I only take enough to stop most of the pain. I don't want to stop it all, period. 
Just like yesterday. I cut the grass and then started cleaning out a culvert that has stopped up under our drive way and it is washing the drive way out. 
I took an extra half OC so I could keep working and I am paying for it today.
The only danger I present, is to my physical well being from over doing it. 
But thanks for the warning though. 

Godspeed

Ranger

PS. I was a tad worried about my blood pressure because about a year ago it was way high when I went to the doctors, and they said I needed to see a heart specialist.
I thought about it and told my wife, after all I have been through, I have figured out that God isn't going to take me until he is ready to take me and nothing that I can do will change that clock, period. I should have been dead a long time ago. 
When I went to the clinic, the nurse checked my blood pressure and I ask her who it looked, and I forget the numbers but she said for a man of your age it is really good, and then she said it would be good for a man 20 years younger.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

I just planted mad dog skullcap for my back pain.http://www.shamansgarden.com/p-121-scullcap-dried-herb-mad-dog.aspx
Have not tried it yet.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks Michael, I might give this a try. 
Looks like I have several jobs lining up behind each other for a change so I might be able to afford to investigate some of these herbs for a change. 
Seems like the clinic is going to take care of me pretty much and the doctor said they wouldn't even attempt to try to wean me off the drugs for at least a year or probably two years just before he looked at my medical records and he about freaked out when he say the list of all my injuries. 
Then he ask me if I could prove of all the injuries and when I told him they were all in three different hospitals he told me to set there for a minute and went to the desk and talked to someone. I couldn't see her but I heard her tell him that she was just waiting for a fax from the hospital in Syracuse N.Y., but what she had so far was what I had listed, and I only broke bones in my right hand in New York, and never missed a day of work. 
He came back into the room and ask me if what I was getting was enough! 
I told him it was for then, but it isn't now because I am working harder again. I can't get anything else until Monday now, but I'll e alright. 
But I still want to try the home grown meds and get away from what they are giving me now. 
Thanks for the advice and here is a word of advice for you. Buy you a couple of rabbits because I don't thing that the Good Lord makes any type of fertilizer better than their manure is. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------

